# Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Cigar Review - GOOD AND OVER PRICED



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

At $5 or less this is a good medium cigar. At the M.S.R.P. of about $18 it should stay on the shelf.

Read the full review here: Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Cigar Review - GOOD AND OVER PRICED


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

Very good way to put it. I will, and do on occasion, buy Graycliff. They are one of my favorite cigars. I don't like the mass produced ones as much as the botique.
I am a sucker for their Espresso Double Espresso. But I WILL NOT pay MSRP, they are way over priced. I get them from the devil site or CI. I bought them right at the factory the first time I ever bought one, that was VERY cool. They sold me 4 double espressos for $40...Good deal, but still a little high.


----------

